# Molly's Funny Feet



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well after mentioning on another thread that Molly's feet (namely paw pads) were a little different from most I've seen... And seeing as i wont be able to patricipate in the Friday night 'Paw thread'...I decided I'd give you an early treat!!!  

Now, I'm sure other poos have speckled paw pads like Molly's , well I know they do, but I just think they're a little.... Odd!!  

I thought they'd eventually all go black as she also had a pink splodge on her nose which then turned black, but oh no!! 

She was the odd one out in the litter.... 


































Just as well she has a pretty face... 


























8 months old today!! 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Molly's just too pretty for words! Her feet are perfectly pretty too!

I seem to remember a conversation on here about certain colouring in spaniels...such as roans....can have paws like that? Are there any roans in the breeding line? I'm probably totally on the wrong track but I just remember something about their paws...... x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG, she is sooooo gorgeous...pretty does not nearly describe her, she is like in the super model category for dogs!! Wanna swap with a choccie for a bit?

but yeah, you're right, her feet are weird. Cute but weird LOL!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow that is unusual. Cute though. She looks good on your bed, like a living cuddly toy x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh and her coat is looking a lot shaggier already. That didnt take long!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How do you keep her mouth so clean?! Or is she just too much of a pretty lady to drink from muddy puddles! x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oooooh that's interesting. Kippers pads are all black apart from two pink splotchy ones on his back foot!

Molly is beautiful btw!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Ah Molly's just too pretty for words! Her feet are perfectly pretty too!
> 
> I seem to remember a conversation on here about certain colouring in spaniels...such as roans....can have paws like that? Are there any roans in the breeding line? I'm probably totally on the wrong track but I just remember something about their paws...... x


Thanks Jane. Yes Im sure i read that too but no Roans in the bloodlines.. as far as i know anyway. Im sure Amanda's Lady has speckled paws too and they're both American 
x



KCsunshine said:


> OMG, she is sooooo gorgeous...pretty does not nearly describe her, she is like in the super model category for dogs!! Wanna swap with a choccie for a bit?
> 
> but yeah, you're right, her feet are weird. Cute but weird LOL!


Aww Thank you Karen .. and yes they ARE weird!!
Yes Id love a choccy poo any day... we need more Coco pics 
x



njm said:


> Oh and her coat is looking a lot shaggier already. That didnt take long!


Hi Nicola, yes i was just commenting last night on how it'd grown.
Looking forward to some pics from yourself tomorrow ... I hope youll be doing some before and after shots.. x



Janev1000 said:


> How do you keep her mouth so clean?! Or is she just too much of a pretty lady to drink from muddy puddles! x


Jane she drinks anything and everything ... it drives me bonkers!!!
Shes still young though so might not stay so fresh faced for long!!
x



BeckyP said:


> Oooooh that's interesting. Kippers pads are all black apart from two pink splotchy ones on his back foot!
> 
> Molly is beautiful btw!!


Thanks Becky... will be interesting to see how Kippers paws develop.. theyre probably more likely to go all black seeing as only a little pink on them 
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks like a little doll in those pictures!!! SO CUTE!
Lady has one pink toe on the front and one on the back! tho I guess I will have to scrub her feet if Friday's thread is going to be a paw thread...lol


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy 8 months Molly!!! She is beautiful!!! I think her feet patterns make her even more unique than she already is 

She is posing wonderfully and looking like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> She looks like a little doll in those pictures!!! SO CUTE!
> Lady has one pink toe on the front and one on the back! tho I guess I will have to scrub her feet if Friday's thread is going to be a paw thread...lol


Aaah yes i thought Lady had some speckled paws but obviously not as much as Molly


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They're sweet  like the rest of her


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Happy 8 months Molly!!! She is beautiful!!! I think her feet patterns make her even more unique than she already is
> 
> She is posing wonderfully and looking like butter wouldn't melt


Dont be fooled by the cutenss   

Cant believe she's 8 months old .. where did the time go..

x


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

I like her speckled feet - why not be different!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> They're sweet  like the rest of her


Thanks Ali


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Aaah yes i thought Lady had some speckled paws but obviously not as much as Molly


Yes not quite as speckled! I will have to photograph them....they were alot like Molly's when she was a pup, but they did darken up alot. Unlike the rest of her which lightened up ALOT.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Debe said:


> I like her speckled feet - why not be different!


Thanks Debe 

I hope little Ruby is recovering well from her op ... xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think her feet are absolutely adorable! Perfect for her!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just found an old post that said it was the 'parti' in the bloodlines that can give pink spots on their feet. Any parti's?! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's Beautiful with. Capital B....what a gorgeous face. Yeh roans paws have a dark halo around the puppy pink pads but then the pink turns black x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll definitely do before and after shots. Fingers crossed for the after!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

She is such a cutie x

Love her speckled paws...But as Jane said I thought it was just the parti colours that have these...hhmm x

Bailey has these but there never THAT clean lol x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Just found an old post that said it was the 'parti' in the bloodlines that can give pink spots on their feet. Any parti's?! x


Oh I'm not sure Jane ... Never went passed the parents   

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> She's Beautiful with. Capital B....what a gorgeous face. Yeh roans paws have a dark halo around the puppy pink pads but then the pink turns black x


No halos here!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

emmelg said:


> She is such a cutie x
> 
> Love her speckled paws...But as Jane said I thought it was just the parti colours that have these...hhmm x
> 
> Bailey has these but there never THAT clean lol x


Remembered your post on it before Leanne ..it's all very interesting as to what causes it. 
You'll need to scrub them for Friday nights 'paw thread'!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> I'll definitely do before and after shots. Fingers crossed for the after!


Alvy could never look bad 

Good luck x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahh she really is super gorgeous, the prettiest I have ever seen. Izzy has speckled paw pads and they used to be pink and black but as she has got older the pink has darkened. She also has brown spots all over her body but her fur is mainly white. She also has the black and pink markings on her lips (if that makes sense)!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw thank you Cara... What a Lovely thing to say 
I thought of your Izzy earlier wondering whether she was the same seeing as she too is an American cross. Maybe the pads will darken in time , some are all pink though. 

Yes Molly too has the darkened pigmentation on her tummy although its covered with her fur and she also has it above her nose that you only notice when she's wet. 
Will need to look at her lips now!!! 

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Hello Miss Patchy Paws ... yes I have also seen a few patchy paws ... 

Molly's paws are cute cute cute


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aah I love her feet and I love Molly! Definitely the prettiest cockapoo I've seen, a very girly face.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Clare and JoJo 
(You have to agree that they're a little weird)

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I love her paws, they are so cute. Mind she is cute all over.

Have you ever considered putting into acting or whatever they call it when they have a cute dog in TV's and adverts.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I love her paws, they are so cute. Mind she is cute all over.
> 
> Have you ever considered putting into acting or whatever they call it when they have a cute dog in TV's and adverts.


yes!! you should do that!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I love her paws, they are so cute. Mind she is cute all over.
> 
> Have you ever considered putting into acting or whatever they call it when they have a cute dog in TV's and adverts.


Ah thanks Julie ... I'm not sure Molly would quite 'make the grade' though 

xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She would win first prize in any competition. The most beautiful dog ever!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful. I had to call my husband in to look at her. We love her paws and her nose!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a beautiful girl!! She reminds me of Marilyn Monroe!! She has the sweetest face ive ever seen! Looks like an angel!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cute paws for the cutest of dogs...impossibly pretty.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all so so much for your lovely comments ....

Molly is blushing..... 

xxxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Molly is absolutely STUNNING! Just showed Nacho the pictures on the computer screen. He did a head tilt of approval and licked his lips!!!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love her little paws. They are unique, just like her.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She is the prettiest wee dog I have ever seen. Of course, she would make the grade in adverts - she is outstanding, and no others would have a chance against her. Come on, Mairi, look up some doggy auditioning websites. Then we could all say - 'Look at her - I knew her before she was famous!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It must be my hoto: skills ... 

I must have caught her good side...   

xxx


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

I definitely have to agree Molly is a stunning doggy! I think her paws add to her character  Hehe. Surely she can't have a bad side?! She looks far too photogenic for that! As others have said supermodel dog material..!!


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

She is soooo cute - Just love to see pictures of her


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

She is beautiful!! Such a sweet face! Nice curly coat too! I think Kiko looks bigger than her hes only 5 mo's. I wish he would stop growing! lol


----------

